# bra-chewing (but only expensive ones)



## kaxixi (Aug 8, 2004)

One of my kitties likes chewing through bra straps, spaghetti straps, and anything else that resembles a string. She happily bounds into the closet when we leave the closet door open, or sneaks in when we're not looking, and next thing we know, there's another bra or top strewn on the floor, with its strap demolished. 

Any ideas? We do keep the laundry out of the way in the closet , but we sometimes screw up and she manages to get at it. And she'll also go after any clothing left, even momentarily, on the floor.

Thank you in advance,

--Bra-less Cat Owner


----------



## ihave4kitties (Aug 27, 2005)

Seems to me you just can't "screw up..." :wink: Honestly, I don't think there's a cure except to keep them out of her reach....easier said than done, I sure do know that. I say this as, although I don't have a bra chewing cat, I have a chewing cat (Wallace), who loves nothing more than to chew library books. Unfortunatley for me, I'm on my 3rd book that he's chewed enough that I have to pay for it. :? I just keep kicking myself and telling myself I have to keep them out of his reach. He's chewed many things but the library books are the worst because I have to pay for them. :roll:


----------



## Darcy5 (Feb 27, 2006)

My cat likes to chew on paper too. What is up with that? Is it normal?


----------



## camarochick (Feb 20, 2006)

I think the paper chewing is pretty normal-mine chew the edges of paper every now and again. Actually, my cats like to lay on paper. I can't get much accomplished when trying to do my work because a cat is always laying on a paper or book. Another thing my cats love to chew is cashmere. They chewed a hole in my $200 cashmere blanket and have chewed holes in some cashmere sweaters as well. My mom has found some things in her closet chewed too. My cats grab her stringed tops and drag them out to the family room. The only thing that prevents this is making sure the closet door is closed because cats are just attracted to strings.


----------



## Darcy5 (Feb 27, 2006)

Tabby likes to chew up cardboard boxes too- as though he were a gerbil. He never eats any of the cardboard, but he leaves a mess for me to clean up. Is that quasi-normal?


----------

